
What are people working on in coffee shops? - montebello
https://medium.com/life-learning/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops-cdf351e28b6#.qkbcq8v2h
======
stqism
Ha! I'm reading this in a coffee shop at this very moment.

~~~
montebello
Ah, the irony ;) Did you ask the person next to you what they were working on?

~~~
stqism
Damn! I really should have, would have been a perfect follow-up to the article
:)

